# APT ei precipitating issue



## MirandaB (10 Apr 2022)

This might be a silly question but does anyone else experience APT ferts precipitating out of solution?
It's getting to be quite annoying as even with daily use and shaking it's excessive.


----------



## plantnoobdude (10 Apr 2022)

that is ridiculous especially for professionally made ferts, I would return it! how do you know you are getting all needed nutrients if you have precipitation forming. just my opinion @MirandaB


----------



## MirandaB (10 Apr 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> that is ridiculous especially for professionally made ferts, I would return it! how do you know you are getting all needed nutrients if you have precipitation forming. just my opinion @MirandaB


I'm about a third down of a 1000ml bottle @plantnoobdude so returning isn't an option,this also started happening with the Complete at about a third of the bottle gone but wasn't anywhere near as bad.
Even shaking it vigorously the salts don't appear to dissolve back either and it sounds like I'm making a not so delicious cocktail with crushed ice.
I've used a fair few different fert brands in my time and I've never experienced this....not like it's cheap either!


----------



## plantnoobdude (10 Apr 2022)

MirandaB said:


> I'm about a third down of a 1000ml bottle @plantnoobdude so returning isn't an option,this also started happening with the Complete at about a third of the bottle gone but wasn't anywhere near as bad.
> Even shaking it vigorously the salts don't appear to dissolve back either and it sounds like I'm making a not so delicious cocktail with crushed ice.
> I've used a fair few different fert brands in my time and I've never experienced this....not like it's cheap either!


shocking, I would expect better from such a well known brand. it could still be worth asking for a refund, though they'll probably just tell you its fine to use.


----------



## Uncle_R (10 Apr 2022)

I used a 500ml bottle of APT complete to the end over six months and had no crystals in the bottle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MirandaB (10 Apr 2022)

Just shook the bottle for another minute then decanted the rest of the bottle through a net and got this....


----------



## Hanuman (10 Apr 2022)

MirandaB said:


> This might be a silly question but does anyone else experience APT ferts precipitating out of solution?
> It's getting to be quite annoying as even with daily use and shaking it's excessive.


Please post a picture of the bottle you have and I will then comment why. Also please tell us you temperature.


----------



## Stu1407 (10 Apr 2022)

MirandaB said:


> I'm about a third down of a 1000ml bottle @plantnoobdude so returning isn't an option,this also started happening with the Complete at about a third of the bottle gone but wasn't anywhere near as bad.
> Even shaking it vigorously the salts don't appear to dissolve back either and it sounds like I'm making a not so delicious cocktail with crushed ice.
> I've used a fair few different fert brands in my time and I've never experienced this....not like it's cheap either!


I would definitely speak with them. That shouldn't be happening and is may be a faulty batch. I'm using exactly the same stuff and haven't had a problem. Mines set up on a doser with a seperate bottle so I can see exactly what's going on and like you say the APT stuff isn't cheap.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Apr 2022)

I heard about this issue from @Hanuman (he just beat me to post) and I am sure it is mentioned on D Wongs website about the APT forming a precipitate (ppt) also.


----------



## MirandaB (10 Apr 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Please post a picture of the bottle you have and I will then comment why.


It's the old style bottle not the one with the predominantly red label.
Not sure on the temperature but it's cool as it's in my temperate fish shed which is not insulated.


----------



## MirandaB (10 Apr 2022)




----------



## Hanuman (10 Apr 2022)

MirandaB said:


> It's the old style bottle not the one with the predominantly red label


You got your answer. The new bottles/formula do not have this issue. Dennis was made aware of this a year or two ago and so improved the formulation. I did experience that myself at the time. It's not per say precipitation but more crystallisation. Try warming it up a bit see if it dissolved back into solution.
Contact Dennis/2hrsAquarist and ask for a refund or exchange for new bottle.


----------



## Hanuman (10 Apr 2022)




----------



## MirandaB (10 Apr 2022)

I'll give warming it up a go thanks @Hanuman 🙂
I did wonder when I saw the new packaging whether the formula had been changed too.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Apr 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Dennis was made aware of this a year or two ago and so improved the formulation


Maybe he used the IFC to sort it out 🤣


----------



## Hanuman (10 Apr 2022)

@MirandaB Don't go crazy on the heating or you will evaporate water and it will get worse. I would also try adding maybe ~10cc of pure water to very slightly reduce concentration.


----------



## MirandaB (10 Apr 2022)

Hanuman said:


> @MirandaB Don't go crazy on the heating or you will evaporate water and it will get worse. I would also try adding maybe ~10cc of pure water to very slightly reduce concentration.


I just looked at the faqs section on the website regarding crystallization and it says it's fine to throw out and use the rest....that's a fair amount of the contents I'd be chucking 😆


----------



## MirandaB (11 Apr 2022)

Contacted them and they're sending out a replacement bottle,thankfully I bought it via Amazon from them so still had the order details...thanks @Hanuman


----------



## X3NiTH (11 Apr 2022)

Looking at the crystallisation pattern the majority of it is Magnesium Sulphate in various stages of hydration. No doubt some phosphate shenanigans also.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Apr 2022)

Hi all,


MirandaB said:


> I just looked at the faqs section on the website regarding crystallization and it says it's fine to throw out and use the rest..


That is absolutely ridiculous, in fact it is shocking.


X3NiTH said:


> pattern the majority of it is Magnesium Sulphate in various stages of hydration. No doubt some phosphate shenanigans also.


Probably that, but how do they know which ions have combined to form a solid compound? @MirandaB should get a full refund and an apology.

cheers Darrel


----------



## MirandaB (12 Apr 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> That is absolutely ridiculous, in fact it is shocking.
> 
> ...


They're sending me another bottle @dw1305,just hope it's one of the new ones! 
They did ask what country I was in as they said they'd had problems in colder countries.


----------

